# Spiele für Linux

## Realmaker

Hallo,

ich würde ja zugerne mit meinem Gentoo mal richtig spielen, nur wüsste ich nicht was ich da spielen könnte, ausser Gothic 2 und NWN. Aber auf der Verpackung von NWN steht nichts von Linux und bei Gothic 2 hab ich da auch nichts gesehen. Kennt jemand von euch einen Onlineshop mit Linuxspielen oder noch andere Spiele für Linux?

MfG

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Also bei UT2003 ist der Installer für Linux auf einer der 3 CD's. Und bei den anderen gibts wahrscheindlich die Installer für Linux auf ihren Homepages! Kanns dir leider nur für UT2003 sagen die anderen habe ich unter Linux noch nie installiert!  :Wink: 

Happy New Year!

MfG Mathias

----------

## Sas

afaik läuft auch so gut wie alles von id unter linux, kann sogar sein, dass einiges davon im portage ist, weiss nicht. da muss man dann nur noch die pak datei (oder wie die heissen) von der cd kopieren und gut ist  :Wink: 

ich spiel immer atanks und frozen-bubble  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Realmaker

was ich bei frozen bubble nicht mag ist das es süchtig macht   :Wink:   man denkt dann immer "ach ein level machst du eben noch" und dann ist wieder ne stunde vorbei   :Very Happy: 

ich mag aber eigentlich eher spiele wie NWN, diablo 2 oder age of empires 2  :Confused: 

----------

## boris64

schau mal unter http://lokigames.com/,

die haben einige (allerdings ältere) spiele von windows

auf linux portiert und verkaufen ihre ports auch...

unter anderem "soldier of fortune", "sim city 3000", etc...

ups, ich sehe gerade, die sind scheinbar pleite gegangen ;(

naja, die spiele kann man bestimmt immer noch irgendwo bekommen...

----------

## MIT_Service

Für Nwn gibts bei icculus.org nen linux installer und von bioware bekommt man den aktuellen client. Hat bei mir wunderbar funktiniert.

Mit Gothic 1/2 siehts leider schlecht aus.

Kein nativer Linux client und unter wine varianten kannst - zumindest Gothic 1 komplett vergessen (der meckert das er eine inkompatible windows version findet - oder irgend einen komischen prozess der so tut als ob er windows ist - wine halt...)

Gothic 2 is vom kopierschutz wohl etwas zu knifflig für wine varianten. Ich habs aber noch nicht getestet...

Also Gothic 1/2 sind im moment die einzigen Gründe warum ich Windows brauchen würde.

BTW: Ein eventuelles Gothic 3 wird eventuell Linux unterstützen - auf jeden Fall haben sich einige Entwickler positiv dazu geäußert. Also bleibt erst mal nur hoffen...

----------

## meian

Bitte nicht böse sein, falls die Seite schon allgemein bekannt ist, aber schau mal auf http://www.holarse.net.  :Wink: 

Ist zwar imho leicht unübersichtlich, aber trotz allem vom Inhalt recht gut.

----------

## MIT_Service

ahem und auch noch zu erwähnen ist http://www.happypenguin.org

----------

## jay

NWN geht noch einfacher (nur die Origninal-CD bereithalten) und dann:

```
emerge -p nwn

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   RF  ] games-rpg/nwn-1.32

```

Ebenso für Quake 3:

```
# emerge -p quake3

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] games-fps/quake3-1.32b-r3

```

----------

## spitzwegerich

ist schätzungsweise nicht was du suchst, aber meine Empfehlung lautet ganz klar

```
emerge nethack digger
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## redbuller

ich bin also nicht der einzige hier, der sein xp nur fuers gothic braucht!

also wenn das irgendjemand mal zum laufen kriecht, ich wuerd so einiges dafuer geben. ich waer zum beispiel bereit, den doppelten preis fuer ein spiel zu bezahlen, wenn ichs dafuer unter gentoo spielen koennt. 

jaja, ich weiss, an irgendwas iss lokigames ja schliesslich bankrott gegangen . . .

----------

## Realmaker

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> ist schätzungsweise nicht was du suchst, aber meine Empfehlung lautet ganz klar
> 
> ```
> emerge nethack digger
> ```
> ...

 

ich hab die jetzt beide mal emerged, aber wo starte ich die?

Frohes Neues euch allen

----------

## Mr.Big

na vieleicht mit

```
digger
```

od.

```
nethack
```

  :Smile: 

allerdings sollte dein User mitglied der Gruppe "games" sein.

----------

## lokigod

unter www.ixsoft.de werden linux spiele vertrieben

----------

## herring

Try savagedemo, it's eyecandy and addictive

----------

## huhny

Hi!

RTCW Enemy Territory kann ich Dir noch empfehlen! Ist kostenlos und im Portage drinnen...

Gruss,

Huhny

----------

## EOF

Wenn schon Nethack, dann bitte mit Falconseye.

emerge falconseye

----------

## ian!

 *huhny wrote:*   

> RTCW Enemy Territory kann ich Dir noch empfehlen! Ist kostenlos und im Portage drinnen...

 

...und macht wahnsinnig süchtig. Jedenfalls hat es bei mir voll eingeschlagen.

Nach längerer Zocker-Abstinenz bin ich momentan begeisterter Enemy-Territory und UnrealTournament2003 Spieler.

Zum Thema Kaufpreis für (native) Spiele unter Linux: Auch ich wäre bereit dafür (eine Portierung) mehr zu zahlen. So bis 60-70 Euro würde ich schon investieren. Das würde dann mit Konsolenspielen in etwa gleich aufliegen, was ich durchaus akzeptabel finden würde.

Happy playing,

ian!

----------

## boris64

ausser rtcw und et (die ja quasi unschlagbar sind) 

gibts da noch etwas anderes für zwischendurch...

postal2 wird demnächst auch für linux erscheinen:

die demo kannst du dir schon ziehen & spielen:

z.b. hier

http://www.3dgamers.com/games/postal2/

aber achtung, blutig!

----------

## Realmaker

Scheint ja ein Thema zu sein das ziemlich viele interessiert  :Smile: 

 *lokigod wrote:*   

> unter www.ixsoft.de werden linux spiele vertrieben

 

Danke, sowas habe ich gesucht

 *herring wrote:*   

> Try savagedemo, it's eyecandy and addictive

 

Seems that i have to download the installer  :Confused: 

Ich probier mal Enemy Territory

----------

## mondauge

Enemy Territory is wirklich genial... Wegen dem Spiel hab ich mir sogar FastPath bestellt und nen Clan gejoint  :Very Happy: 

Auch das ebuild funktioniert echt gut.. da braucht man nicht erst über tausende von Seiten zu suchen bis man endlich nen funktionierenden Download Link findet  :Smile: 

----------

## xgogol

Schau Dir unbedingt KOHAN (gutes Fantasy-Strategiespiel) an. Ebenfalls von Loki für Linux portiert und auch noch zu bekommen (z.B. bei ixsoft).

Gruß Bernd

----------

## Doxer

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Enemy Territory is wirklich genial... Wegen dem Spiel hab ich mir sogar FastPath bestellt und nen Clan gejoint 
> 
> Auch das ebuild funktioniert echt gut.. da braucht man nicht erst über tausende von Seiten zu suchen bis man endlich nen funktionierenden Download Link findet 

 

Nenn mal die HP Deines Clans.

Auf welchem Server spielest Du?

----------

## lorschy

das einzig wahre spiel: Tribes II

okay NWN is auch sehr geil....

----------

## Nemesis_77

Naja Amercas Army macht auch Laune, ist im Portage zu finden

----------

## Ampheus

Wird aber in Zukunft nicht mehr unterstützt. Leider .....

----------

## Mr_Maniac

[werbung]

FreeSpace 2! 

Aber nicht einfach nur FreeSpace 2 sondern FreeSpace 2 Open!

Auch bekannt als FreeSpace 2 Source Code Project.

1999 (glaube ich) hat Volition ja den Source Code von FreeSpace 2 freigegeben und ein tapferes Grüppchen von Entwicklern hat sich dran begeben, diesen zu erweitern.

Inzwischen unterstützt FS2 HT&L, kann schöne grafische Spielereien wie Shine-Mapping und Specular Lighting, unterstützt große Texturen, JPG, TGA, DDS und so einiges mehr...

Durch den Einsatz von HT&L läuft das "vanilla" FS2 sogar bis zu vier mal schneller!

Und das hat man sich zu nutze gemacht, um einige High-Poly Models zu entwerfen.

Offizielle Seite: http://scp.indiegames.us/

Screenshots um vielleicht jemandem den Mund wässrig zu machen:

High-Poly Hercules

Zwei High-Poly Jäger im Nebel

High-Poly Asteroiden-Feld

Man braucht allerdings ein original FS2...

[/werbung]

----------

## blice

Nochn Tip

http://polska.merseine.nu:8080/h2006/space/Open-Source-Spiele

aka http://holarse.de

----------

## calisti

für Enemy Territory find ich den Mod True Combat Elite echt gut, der ist auch in Portage.

http://truecombat.com/intro.php

----------

## hoschi

Quake3, die Source-Version von Icculus - basiert inzwischen auf OpenGL/OpenAL via SDL, OGG-Vorbis, Bugfixes...

Geplant ist sogar noch IPv6, und ein 4 Player Splittscreen, die ganzen MODs nicht zu vergessen  :Smile: 

Oder einfach UT200X, oder Enemy-Territory. Wolfenstein, Postal2 und SOF gibts auch noch.

----------

## Malla

Fans von Denkspielen kann ich nur Enigma empfehlen. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Klon von Oxyd (einem sehr beliebten Spiel für den Atari).

Man steuert dabei eine schwarze Kugel und muss Paare von Oxyd-Steinen aufdecken, fast wie bei Memory. Die Oxyd-Steine sind aber meist nicht direkt erreichbar. Man muss diverse Puzzles lösen, um an sie heranzukommen. Das hört sich alles sehr unspektakulär an, und auch die Screenshots sehen vielleicht nicht sonderlich atemberaubend aus, aber das Spiel hat es wirklich in sich!  :Wink: 

Screenshots gibt es hier.

Die offizielle Homepage ist unter http://www.nongnu.org/enigma/ zu finden. Das Spiel ist übrigens Open-Source und falls irgendjemand außerordentlich gute Fähigkeiten in C++ Programmierung, Grafik- oder Sounddesign besitzt und Lust hat, an so einem Projekt mitzuwirken, kann er ja mal eine E-Mail an die devellist schreiben (siehe Homepage). 

So, damit habe ich glaube ich genug Werbung gemacht.  :Smile: 

Gruß

Malla

----------

## franzf

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Quake3, die Source-Version von Icculus - basiert inzwischen auf OpenGL/OpenAL via SDL, OGG-Vorbis, Bugfixes...

 

Dumme Frage am Rande:

Ist das die Engine oder das Game? Weil wenn ich Quake3 Mergen will brauch ich noch immer die CD...

Ich frag deshalb weil ich mir gerne mal so ne 3D-Game-Engine angeschaut hätte (die Sourcen) und bissl damit rumexperimentieren will  :Smile: 

Oder gibt es noch ne andere Game-Engine (Open Sources), die erwähnenswert wäre?

Danke schon mal im Voraus 

Franz

----------

## hoschi

Die Spieldaten (also Models, Texturen, Maps) stehen weiterhin unter der Quake3-Eula (musst du kaufen). Die Engine und das Spiel Quake3 an sich unterstehen aber der GPL2.

Inzwischen macht Portage das sehr elegant (bei Quake4/UT2004 aehnlich):

quake3 (gpl2, engine- und spielcode)

quake3-data (beim useflag cdinstall reicht es aus die quake3cd zu mounten - portage zieht dann alles automatisch von der cd, und die neuen maps die mit update hinzugekommen sind aus dem netz)

quake3-binary (quake3-eula, wird wegen punkbuster kompatiblitaet angeboten)

Inzwischen gibts auch einen ersten Mod der an die Quake3-Engine von Icculus gekoppelt ist, so dass man keine Quake3-Lizenz mehr braucht. Mit anderen Worten "emerge quake3" ist legal, ganz ohne Key - nur fehlen dir halt die ganzen Spieldaten  :Smile: 

----------

## c_m

 *redbuller wrote:*   

> ich bin also nicht der einzige hier, der sein xp nur fuers gothic braucht!
> 
> also wenn das irgendjemand mal zum laufen kriecht, ich wuerd so einiges dafuer geben. ich waer zum beispiel bereit, den doppelten preis fuer ein spiel zu bezahlen, wenn ichs dafuer unter gentoo spielen koennt. 
> 
> jaja, ich weiss, an irgendwas iss lokigames ja schliesslich bankrott gegangen . . .

 

Bist du nicht  :Wink: 

Habs mit Gothic 2 probiert.... wine, cedega, cxoffice,....

keine chance.

Momentan ist mein Server nur noch ne WinXP Daddelkiste wegen Gothic 2, traurig aber wahr.

----------

## banthrass

cedega holen und ihr könnt alles spielen wie unter windows. Egal ob battlefield 2, Half-Life, Coounterstrike Source oder World of Warcraft. Kostet einmalig 15  oder so. Das abo ist keine pflicht. nimmt es das abo nicht, bekommt man einfach keine uodates, aber die version die man bleibt lauffähig.

----------

## chrib

 *banthrass wrote:*   

> cedega holen und ihr könnt alles spielen wie unter windows. Egal ob battlefield 2, Half-Life, Coounterstrike Source oder World of Warcraft.
> 
> 

 

Bullshit, es gibt diverse Spiele die auch mit dem achsotollen cedega nicht oder nicht vernünftig laufen. Also bitte keine Pauschalisierungen.

 *Quote:*   

> Kostet einmalig 15  oder so. Das abo ist keine pflicht. nimmt es das abo nicht, bekommt man einfach keine uodates, aber die version die man bleibt lauffähig.

 

15 Euro kostet das Dreimonatsabo, welches sich verlängert wenn man nicht rechtzeitig kündigt. Ob es einem das Wert darf jeder selbst entscheiden.

----------

## banthrass

 *chrib wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 15 Euro kostet das Dreimonatsabo, welches sich verlängert wenn man nicht rechtzeitig kündigt. Ob es einem das Wert darf jeder selbst entscheiden.

 

Jo richtig dieses abo ist erforderlich um cedega in der aktuellen version zu erhalten, denn nicht cedega kostet 15 euro sondern das abo. Kündigt man das Abo für updates, läuft die software weiter, nur eben ohne updates.

----------

## c_m

<meinemeinung>Keine Software ist es wert Geld dafür zu bezahlen, wenn man nicht sicher sein kann, dass sie auch funktioniert!</meinemeinung>

Für ein einzelnes Spiel, OK (Diablo2, Warcraft3:ROC laufen z.B. befriedigend bis sehr gut), aber kaufen um dann festzustellen "Die games die ich zocken will laufen nicht" ist käse.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> aber kaufen um dann festzustellen "Die games die ich zocken will laufen nicht" ist käse.

 

Dafür gibt es ja die Demo-Version und die GamesDB.

----------

## c_m

if (Demo vom Spiel?)

{

  Die aber Technisch sich von gepatchten SPielen unterscheiden und somit keine Garantie für ein fehlerfreies Funktionieren geben. Außerdem gibts auch genug Spiele für die es erst sehr spät Demos gibt.

}

Zur Games DB:

Ich hatte schon genügend Sachen, die auf Teufel komm raus nicht wollten, obwohl es laut games DB einige wenige geschafft haben.

----------

## misterjack

also derzeit bin ich gnome-games verfallen, sind einige schöne sachen als denksport dabei  :Wink: 

ansonsten, die sparte UT2004, ET, Q3, Doom3 habe ich auch installiert. Und CS 1.6 zock ich unter Cedega. Nichts destotrotz habe ich aber noch ein installiertes Windows für NFS:MW (sollen zwar auch schon welche unter cedega geschafft haben, aber ich glaube kaum, dass ich mein Lenkrad zum laufen bekomme unter linux) sowie CS:S, das ruckelt unter Cedega mir zusehr.

----------

## mrsteven

Nethack ist auch noch empfehlenswert, oder wenn man ein bisschen mehr Grafik haben will Vulture's Eye. Ich bin glaube ich nur etwas zu doof für das Spiel, mein Highscore beträgt gerade mal lächerliche 36110 Punkte...  :Confused: 

----------

## b_nutzer

Diese zwei Spiele sind absolut nur zu empfehlen:

Frozen Bubbles

SuperTux

Vorsicht suchtgefahr  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

rtcwmp-demo!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab mich mal am Freespace2-Port fs2_open versucht. Das kann ich zwar kompilieren, allerdings benötigt man trotzdem die Dateien vom Originalspiel. Das kann man zwar als Abandonware vom Home of the Underdogs-Server herunterladen, allerdings sind da nur die LowRes-Texturen (Auflösung: 640x480) dabei. Zudem ist das rar-Archiv bei mir auch nach dem dritten Download nicht entpackbar (CRC-Fehler). Von daher hab ich das wieder aufgegeben  :Sad: 

Sehr zu empfehlen hingegen finde ich aber Star Control 2 - The Ur-Quan Masters. Das ist auch ein Spiel bei dem der Code freigegeben wurde und welches inzwischen von einem Community-Projekt wieder auf Vordermann gebracht wurde. Hier ist alles dabei was man zum Spielen braucht. Zusätzlich gibt es sogar extra Soundtracks, die im Originalspiel nicht dabei waren.

Bei dem Spiel gehts um den Wiederaufbau der eigenen Zivilisation. Die wurde nämlich von den Ur-Quan in einem interstellaren Krieg unterworfen. Ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung konnte sich jedoch auf einen fernen Planeten retten, auf dem eine fremdartige Einrichtung gefunden wurde. Nach Jahren der Forschung ist es den Überlebenden gelungen, den Zweck der Einrichtung zu verstehen: Es ist eine Fabrik für den Bau von Raumschiffen. Mit dieser Hilfe können die Überlebenden ein einziges Raumschiff bauen, das die Aufgabe hat, die Erde von den Ur-Quan zu befreien und die Menschen wieder zu vereinen.

Das Spiel ist sehr lustig und unterhaltend. Es enthält Erforschungs- und Wirtschaftselemente, allerdings ist auch direkter (2D-) Raumkampf gegen fremde Rassen möglich, was recht gute Action bringt. Einen Hang zu extravaganten Namen (wie etwa Mrnhrm) und sonstigen knallbunten Charaktären und Storyverläufen sollte man haben  :Wink: 

Mergen kann man sich das Spiel über 

```
emerge uqm
```

----------

## misterjack

mir ist heute ein opensource flugsimulator aufgefallen: http://www.flightgear.org/

hab ich aber noch nicht getestet  :Wink: 

----------

## Robmaster

Nexuiz ist ein guter Quake3 Clone und im portage enthalten.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo,

ich finde es erstmal erwähnenswert das Civilization IV geht. Bei "einigen" klappt eine Wine-Installation, welche ich nicht zum laufen gebracht hab. Nun funktioniert es aber ganz gut unter Cedega.

Civ4linux.com

Wirklich spielen und spaß dabei haben konnte ich mit folgenden Kommerziellen spielen:

Darwinia

Uplink

Quake4

UT2004

Welche Nativ unter Linux laufen. Sehr zu empfehlen sind für einige ältere Spiele die Loki-Installer von Lokisoft.

@Cedega

1. Ich war sehr enttäuscht das die Spiele nicht laufen "wie unter Windows". Die Installationen sind nicht einfach.. oft muss man ein wenig "Hacken" (Dateien austauschen, Kopierschutz umgehen, unter Windos installieren - Verzeichnisse Kopieren etc..). Das fand ich auch nicht so schoen und ich war wirklich unzufrieden damit. (Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht NUR auf cedega sondern auch auf Wine)

2. Das Abo ist nicht verpflichtend wenn man ein 3-Monats-Testabo hat. Und wenn man irgendwann aktuallisieren will damit ein neues Spiel geht. Kauft man sich einfach noch eine 3-Monats-Testabo.

3. Mittlerweile bin ich sehr zufrieden weil einige Spiele wirklich laufen wie "unter Windows". Das sind bei mir folgende:

1.Guild-Wars

2.Need-For-Speed-Most-Wanted

3.CIV4

4.Runaway

5.Sim-City-4

6.Half Life 2

Wobei.. Half Life unter Windows ein wenig besser läuft. Battlefield2 kann man nicht auf Punk-Buster Server spielen, was es letztlich für mich "unspielbar" macht. Ausserdem hängt mein Rechner sich dabei immer auf.

Bestellt hab ich meine Linux-Spiele bei ixsoft.de und auch das Cedega-3-Monats-Abo.

Vielleicht versuche ich demnächst mal das Fifa2006. Das soll unter Cedega auch gehen.

Hier findest du ein "unofficial" Transgaming-Wikki. Sehr interessant um festzustellen welche Spiele wie funktionieren. Andernfalls kann man immer noch mal in der Videothek welche ausleihen und ausprobieren.

Den Spruch "Spiele für die man bezahlen muss sollen auch laufen" finde ich hier unangebracht.

1. Weil ich dann lieber mit der Playstation spiele.

2. Weil man mit cedega Spiele spielen kann, die man sonst nicht spielen könnte. Find ich es durchaus in Ordnung dafür zu zahlen.

Das ist als würde man für einen Emulator zahlen damit man X-Box spiele auf dem Computer spielen kann.

Anmerkung: Damit das spielen unter Linux spass macht empfehle ich viel Arbeitsspeicher, einen sehr viel schnelleren Prozessor als das Spiel erfordert und eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte ;)

Mfg Chris

P.s.: Natürlich schmöcker ich auch gerne in den Open-Source Spiele herrum, Supertux ist genial und diese "Lemmings like mit Pinguinen". Ich komme grade nicht auf den Namen. Leider hat dies zu wenig Stufen ;)

----------

